# Marbled rod i started last night..........



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Well, this is the first one since the FTU event 6'9" topwater rod (for me) lol.............................Dave


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

I knew it! LOL The only man with a power wrapper for each hand!

Dave, it was great meeting and hanging out with you. You are a very talented young man and all the best in your endevors.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

HAHA...I started replying on the other thread and then it disappeared! lol

Looks great Dave! I see you didn't sleep thru Ron's class. Amazingly good looks with just black and white. Very well done! I LIKE!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Thank guys , I have not done any marbling in awhile and Just had a itch to do one the colors are just black and white,wraps are all black and grey . I wrapped a split grip 6'6" sat. night for a friend of mine and was amazed when i got it on his scale the rod complete was only 3oz and it had a crosswrap on it lol. I think i can hit mid 2's with out the decorative stuff on the rod and tweakin the reel seat a bit ...........................Dave


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Could'nt sleep?*

Same here Dave. You did'nt waste any time. Cool lookin marbling job too. I think I'm going to stay away from black and white for a while though. lol.,,,,,,,Jim


d4rdbuilder said:


> I knew it! LOL The only man with a power wrapper for each hand!
> 
> Dave, it was great meeting and hanging out with you. You are a very talented young man and all the best in your endevors.


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Looks great Dave. The trims add to the marbling quite a bit.*


----------



## Canyon_Lake_Carlos (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks great. I don't understand how it's done but it looks really really cool.

Carlos


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I have been experimenting with flames. I did a black base coat with red whit and yellow. The problem is it goes around the rod instead of up and down. I have wiped it off2 or 3 times now. Sooner or later I will get something that works. 
PFD


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

More pics......................Dave


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Here it is................


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet Dave.....how many coats of clear did you put on it?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

I did the finish in one coat ...........................I got impatient lol. I have some other rods I need to start and this is for me so i Got all of the finish on kinda quick. It came out good ..........................DAVE


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

That's a great looking marble. Actually looks like marble stone... great effect.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks nice. You guys are getting me interested in doing some black and white stuff.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

ellisredfish said:


> Looks nice. You guys are getting me interested in doing some black and white stuff.


Ellis , great to meet all of you all this weekend let me know if there is anything i can do for you all. And thanks for the demo at FTU ...............................DAVE


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Just for info , this one i did with pigment from ace hardware i have a friend that works there and i got some pigment from the paint tint machine . Just black and white and an alchohol lamp . Next up, I will confess I have never done a tiger wrap and i'd like to .Any help would be great or we can trade info on another robuilding topic That i'm familiar with......................................Thanks Dave


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

dc1502 said:


> Just for info , this one i did with pigment from ace hardware i have a friend that works there and i got some pigment from the paint tint machine . Just black and white and an alchohol lamp . Next up, I will confess I have never done a tiger wrap and i'd like to .Any help would be great or we can trade info on another robuilding topic That i'm familiar with......................................Thanks Dave


Very easy Dave. Wrap two or three threads together and keep them straight. (red, blue, green;red, blue green;red, blue, green; and continue this across the area you want covered. End the wrap as normal. (Take note in the direction you wrapped them because when you put on the next series of thread you want these in the opposite direction.) Put at least two coats of high build epoxy on the thread. After this has cured you can begin the top threads but wrap these in the opposite direction as the botton threads. If you use three threads on the bottom, you will have two threads that you pull out at the end of the wrap. If you use two threads on the bottom, you pull out one. The sacrificial thread can be and color since it will be discarded. So with this one use black,white,and pink. (black,white,pink; black, white, pink; and so on to the end. Tie off the the thread you want to stay. Take a heat source such as a hairdryer and warm the thread to seat it in the epoxy. Pull off the two sacrificial threads. As you do this you will see the moire effect. Practice will different color threads to get the effect you want. (or ask Doc). Hope this helps and hope I didn't confuse you.

Scott


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

scott thanks for the info !!!


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Tiger Wrap Questions*

Dave,
Doc Ski just did a step by step pictorial in the new RodCrafters Journal that was at the FTU show. Contact me and I can get it to you.
Ron


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Dave, the rod looks great! Good to meet you and see your work firsthand. Jerry


----------



## Tarpon_tamer (Dec 21, 2006)

That is a great looking rod, I really admire the work that you do.

If you are wanting to try out a tiger wrap I did a little how-to several months ago. Here is the link to the thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=136086

Mike


----------



## SmellinSalt (Sep 11, 2007)

I've built quite a few rods myself ,but how do you that ? it is beautiful


----------

